# Wisconsin State Fair



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Ozzy pulled off a 2nd place out of 8 or 9 dogs dock diving. Not only that he was amazing while we walked around enjoying the fair. Crowds, sounds, loud noises. Ozzy’s temperament is impeccable and so many people complimenting on how well behaved he is. So proud of this boy in every way.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Looks like the picture of my kid holding her middle school diploma...same proud grin!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

He also looks like he is right in his element. A great breed ambassador. Congrats on the achievement!


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

GSDchoice said:


> Looks like the picture of my kid holding her middle school diploma...same proud grin!


Wait...you get diplomas for middle school now?


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks all. Ozzy is the best ambassador for the breed. Sooooo many people he met, soooooo many questions on his breed. Soooooo many compliments on his temperament and behavior. Even did an OB demo in a huge crowd. So proud to be behind the end of his leash.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

tc68 said:


> Wait...you get diplomas for middle school now?


Yep...graduation ceremony where they read out your name and you walk up the front, too!! Times have changed! :-D
(At least in this school district).
They actually had a cute little ceremony in preschool, even...

Oh, and Rumo has a certificate from "K9 Manners" with a pawprint on it! ha ha ha.
Not nearly as cool as Dock Diving, of course!!

_(confession: I may be one of THOSE moms...a little bit. Lucky for Rumo that I have kids, otherwise he would be working for a string of titles. But it's kind of a relief to have a family member where I don't have expectations (except not to bite people, and don't pee on people's front lawns)_


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

GSDchoice said:


> Yep...graduation ceremony where they read out your name and you walk up the front, too!! Times have changed! :-D
> (At least in this school district).
> They actually had a cute little ceremony in preschool, even...
> 
> ...


You're right...times HAVE changed! It must be part of that "participation awards" or "we don't keep score" generation.

Anyway, to BigOzzy2018, gorgeous dog. Congrats.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thank you all.


----------

